# Really starting to hate you to



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bestbuy.

 http://tinyurl.com/c4dams 

Pulling crap like that it warms my heart to see your profits drop 77% 3rd quarter..
Can you say Circuit City.
http://tinyurl.com/d5gq72
http://tinyurl.com/c3lkez


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry. You'll never see me in any Circuit City, either. Overpriced and ignorant sales people.


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe that I would have lived up to my name in that situation.

to Elvandil.
On Circuit City, check out my post about the Circuit City Geek Squad in the Reviews forum. Actually happened in S. Charleston, WV.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

That happened to me once at another store I love to hate when I bought a floppy drive that didn't work. When I tried to return it they accused me of trying to return a used floppy drive. So I stopped payment on my check for the whole purchase.

Not wanting any trouble since I had a few hundred dollars worth of parts to build a PC that I had chosen not to pay for, I contacted the corporate headquarters. When I provided them the SKU for the floppy drive, they agreed "we buy those drives from a surplus dealer", so any floppy drive could be in the box.

The next day I returned to the store everything I had purchased with the stopped-payment check, including the floppy drive.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Sorry. You'll never see me in any Circuit City, either. Overpriced and ignorant sales people.


Another time I went to Staples to buy a 10/100 ethernet card. The sales guy told me they don't sell "10/100 ethernet cards", they only carry "10/100 LAN adapters". So I told the guy I would take one of those and see if I could somehow make it work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> Sorry. You'll never see me in any Circuit City, either. Overpriced and ignorant sales people.


Since they went bankrupt and closed all the stores, if we see you in one, you've been practicing breaking and entering!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yeah and is anyone surprised they went under?


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> Yeah and is anyone surprised they went under?


Why Circuit City Failed, and Why B&H Thrives 'Many companies that have gone bust didn't die because of the recession. They failed for one reason: They treated customers poorly.
http://tinyurl.com/d95d7x

I can't see where B&H is such a great place to order stuff from. I try to avoid NYC to buy stuff online from. http://tinyurl.com/pv6sas

LOL http://pcworld.about.com/magazine/2102p117id107855.htm LOL


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

jls242424 said:


> Why Circuit City Failed, and Why B&H Thrives 'Many companies that have gone bust didn't die because of the recession. They failed for one reason: They treated customers poorly.
> http://tinyurl.com/d95d7x
> 
> I can't see where B&H is such a great place to order stuff from. I try to avoid NYC to buy stuff online from. http://tinyurl.com/pv6sas
> ...


That is not why they went under. They had poor and old selections, list prices for most items and the appearance of the stores was as boring as could be. Just walk into a Best Buy. The look and display is exciting and the selection is much broader, now if they had real discount pricing they would be better yet. And people say "fair trade" is dead or illegal.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Since they went bankrupt and closed all the stores


Back from the dead..
http://www.circuitcity.com/sectors/opt-outv2.asp

http://www.dailytech.com/CircuitCitycom+is+Back+From+the+Dead/article15221.htm


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not sold yet on their "New Lower Prices". They have a Samsung 2443BWX for $309.99... which is $30.00 more than I paid for mine several months ago at Fry's.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Fry's is another store though that really doesn't care about their customers or what they sell. When I worked there it was disgraceful what we packed up and sold as new.


----------



## Twisties34 (Mar 9, 2009)

Frank4d said:


> Another time I went to Staples to buy a 10/100 ethernet card. The sales guy told me they don't sell "10/100 ethernet cards", they only carry "10/100 LAN adapters". So I told the guy I would take one of those and see if I could somehow make it work.


LOL, that brought back memories of visiting a now defunct local mum/pop computer store and asking for a price on a video card. The young girl at the desk (and she was blonde) told me to "try an electronics retailer as they don't sell TV's"


----------



## ACTI (Jul 17, 2009)

This is nothing new for Best Buy as stated in the previous responses. They're nothing but a joke! Most employees working there are high school/college students.... Last time I went in looking for an IDE to ZIF adapter, they told me there is no such adapter, and I'd have to get a new Zif Hard Drive to correct my problem. WHAT A CROCK!! I checked www.amazon.com and got the connector for under $20.00.

This is the big box's main gig.... Why would they fix your problem or give you the small priced tool to fix it, when they could sell you a BRAND new system!?! Sales driven-- NOT service driven!

Just Say No to Best Buy!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Just do what i do when a shop is being annoying 
scream very loudly
works everytime 
they cant wait to get me out the door smiling


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

NOT a bestbuy lover BUT i'm sure the amount of people that take the product home take out the goods then reseal the box with a lesser product and return it to the store is huge.........being a harddrive or whatever 
i had a friend buy two mp3 players from fry's one with a 20 gig hd the other a 60 he changed over the harddrives returned the more expensive player 
i'm sure it happens alot, i guess the employees must check EVERYTHING when handling a return


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The thing you need to realize about any retail store that sells high tech stuff is that the sales clerks are just that, sales clerks! Very few (if any) have any technical expertise. You need to know what you're looking for BEFORE you go into the store!


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

B&H happens to be an excellent place to shop. Returns are painless and no questions. Great salespeople too. That's why they are so big and crowded. I live in NYC and go there all the time.


----------

